# Costco Rental car coupon



## slomac (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of the rental car coupons for costco expire 12/31/11.  Does anyone know when they may extend the date?  I need to reserve a car in January in Denver.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 13, 2011)

Coupons for the new year will start showing up in late November or early December, if I recall correctly.  Just keep trying every so often, till the dates finally work.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2011)

BUt in the meantime, the ID number will still work so you'll still get the percentage discount.

Definitely worth making a reservation with just that for now.  If you wait until the coupon works too you could find the prices have gone up so much you're behind instead of ahead.

Just my experience.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2011)

Make sure you  pick up their in-store Travel magazines (they're usually out by the tires and carpet kiosks).  They usually include a set of coupons that have different expiration dates from their online coupons.

Also, you can stack the Costco discount code with Entertainment coupons, if you have an Entertainment book. The Entertainment coupons for the 2011 books expire in June of 2012.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 14, 2011)

*Clarification please*



LisaRex said:


> Make sure you  pick up their in-store Travel magazines (they're usually out by the tires and carpet kiosks).  They usually include a set of coupons that have different expiration dates from their online coupons.
> 
> Also, you can stack the Costco discount code with Entertainment coupons, if you have an Entertainment book. The Entertainment coupons for the 2011 books expire in June of 2012.



My car rental needs are 12/26-1/5/2012.  Are you saying I could use my Entertainment coupon that expires in 2012 and it will allow the Costco code to accept a reservation even though it expires 12/31/11???


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 14, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Also, you can stack the Costco discount code with Entertainment coupons, if you have an Entertainment book. The Entertainment coupons for the 2011 books expire in June of 2012.



Interesting!  How do you do that?  

I play the game of booking the lowest price I find and then I keep checking.  So far, the prices I'm seeing aren't as low as the original price I booked.  That might change if I can stack the coupons.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2011)

You put the Costco ID# into the "ID/CORP ID" field.  Then you put the Entertainment coupon number (that expires 6/30/12) into the Coupon code field.  That way you get the Costco discount + free additional driver plus the Entertainment coupon.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, FYI the 2011 Entertainment book has an Alamo coupon that says "HAWAII DEALS" on it.  It has one contract id for Kona and Lihue and another for Honolulu and Maui. It offered up a significant discount vs. Costco's when I did a quick search for dates in January and April 2012. When I booked it said that the coupon had to be presented upon check-in. 

FYI, 2011 Entertainment books are on clearance now, any 2 for $10.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> My car rental needs are 12/26-1/5/2012.  Are you saying I could use my Entertainment coupon that expires in 2012 and it will allow the Costco code to accept a reservation even though it expires 12/31/11???



The Costco i.d. doesn't expire.  The discount coupons ("$25 off a weekly rental") do.  So you can still use your Costco id to get the ongoing up to 25% off and one free additional driver, but stack it with an Entertainment coupon code that expires in June 2012. 

However, from testing a few dates, it doesn't appear that the Costco code is as sweet as it has been in the past.  You still get the additional driver, but the rate was significantly higher than the Entertainment rate.


----------

